# Before and after landscaping project



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

I don't have 1 for 1 side by sides but I hope you can make out the update. I moved 50k lbs topsoil by y wheelbarrow. Planted 30 plants, set edge, pine straw mulch and 11 landscape lipghts.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Great job! I love pine straw mulch.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

That looks good and looks like a lot of work went into it. The problem with us lawnforum people is we get done with one project and then we have to do another.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Looks great! Want a job?


----------

